# how to change the exposure on paintshop pro x4



## Charliedelta (Apr 8, 2013)

hi,

I use paintshop pro x4. I saw a video where somebody used the  adjustment brush in photoshop to underexpose or overexpose an area of a  picture.

I'm trying to do the same thing, but I cannot figure  out how. All I was able to find was the lighten/darken brush, but didn't  quite achieve what I wanted.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't help with specifics regarding PSP, because I've never used it.

Photoshop doesn't have an Adjustment Brush. Adobe Camera Raw (ACR) has an Adjustment Brush.

ACR is a Photoshop plug-in (Camera Raw), and in Lightroom ACR is the Develop module.


----------



## booshwaa1 (Apr 12, 2013)

My suggestion would be to duplicate the layer then underexpose the duplicated layer to exactly how you want the exposure to be, then take the eraser tool and turn the opacity down to about 10 to 20 ish and also turn the hardness down too and start erasing what you dont want under or over exposed.  I'll half to go see if I cant find this tool that you speak of but cant think of any. Hopefully this helps alil. I'll get back with you if I find anything else.


----------

